# Yard art find today



## falconer (Apr 5, 2021)

So with these longer days, i decided to cruise the hood before garbage day to see what i could find. Happened past a house with this bike as yard art! You know i was going to knock on that door! Lady answered and i asked if she wanted to sell the bike. I told her i collected them. Said it was her husbands and he probably wouldnt sell but she would ask. Well, he said, he ABSOLUTELY would sell. Story was it was in his fathers attic when he passed and wasnt attached to it. J C Higgins Regal, original paint and tires, one REAL bad. Needs a few things, that front seat spring being one. Probly coulda got real cheap, but feeling generous offered him a hundred which he said FINE


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2021)

Awesome save!


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 5, 2021)

Love it! Look at those beautiful painted rims. Amazing! Bargain at $100.  That headbadge is sweet too, like 3D.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2021)

Great save !


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 5, 2021)

You picked up a real decent bike!  Much better than most yard art i have seen..


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2021)

Great story, and a nice original bike!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 6, 2021)

Thought that I recently saw an almost matching patina Murray tank (not mine) available on an online auction site.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a bunch of those nose springs thanks to the Memory lanes blow out 'end of days' sale
PM with your mailing address


----------



## nightrider (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## falconer (Apr 7, 2021)

Bob, thanks for the offer. Realized i had a girls seat with correct spring. Had to cannibalize it


----------



## falconer (Apr 7, 2021)

Next I will be looking for the tank. Will post in wanted soon


----------



## gkeep (Apr 7, 2021)

Great rescue. That oxidized paint will polish up beautifully. Keep us up to date.


----------



## falconer (Apr 9, 2021)

Trying to determine year of this bike and which tank it would take. A jeweled tank or just plain with the stripe? Any info appreciated. Thanks


----------



## falconer (Apr 9, 2021)

trying to determine year and correct tank


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 9, 2021)

falconer said:


> trying to determine year and correct tank
> 
> View attachment 1388509







I'd say either tank would be a nice addition but more than likely a non jeweled; I would think If it wasn't a base model non rack non tank. It Really looks to Never had either


----------



## falconer (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the serial number info. You are correct, there are no marks indicating it ever had a tank installed


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Apr 10, 2021)

jeweled tank will not fit that frame.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2021)

i believe the jewel tank will fit but without the fillers.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2021)

then you have the base model without the tank
and a non jeweled rear rack(.lower picture)but 
'its going to be hard to find them in that color.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Apr 10, 2021)

tech549 said:


> i believe the jewel tank will fit but without the fillers.
> 
> View attachment 1388884



that is a non jeweled tank


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Apr 10, 2021)

T.J. Higgins said:


> that is a non jeweled tank. Practice those literacy skills "chrome plated rings in tank just like those on expensive automobiles"   the rings look like Buick portholes . Non-jeweled tank.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2021)

T.J. Higgins said:


> that is a non jeweled tank



this is a non jewel tank also ,and the 2nd one is a jeweled tank and the third one is just paint they all mount the same,take off the chrome triangle fillers on the bottom and they would fit that frame


----------



## falconer (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. Small swap scheduled here for tomorrow, will look there for some things if doesnt get rained out. I believe i have 53 model, says MOS on bottom


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2021)

so this bike proberbly didnt come with a tank ,but you have options if he wanted to add one
same with the rack.you could go with a non jeweled tank and an upgraded rear rack or just leave it as is.
owners preferance!!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2021)

T.J. Higgins said:


> that is a non jeweled tank



i did not say it was a jeweled tank,i said a jeweled tank would fit that frame


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 10, 2021)

tech549 said:


> this is a non jewel tank also ,and the 2nd one is a jeweled tank and the third one is just paint they all mount the same,take off the chrome triangle fillers on the bottom and they would fit that frame
> 
> View attachment 1388923
> 
> ...



Thank you for informing me & us those triangle fillers are removable. I did not know this! I have 2 frames; 1 like OP's but it is just stamped MOD  & a '57 I believe with the lower bar  shaped for the tank you've shown with fillers


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2021)

this is a catalog pic of a 53,this tank is painted with the header decals,but as you can see this bike has a differant headbadge


----------



## falconer (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks again for the pic, very interesting. Headed to swap soon...lets see if i can find anything


----------

